# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  أي الصديقات أنتِ !

## احلام

هذا الزمان يقل الاصدقاء الاوفياء بل الصديقه الوفيه في هذا الزمان كالؤلؤة في البحر نادرة .. 

ترى اي من الصديقات انتِ ..و كم نوع من هذة الصديقات لديكِ في حياتكِ ؟

1- الصديقة المنعشه  : صديقة أصغر منك سناً ، ستشعرك كم أنت محظوظة أنك وصلت لهذة المرحله ستأخذين من نشاطها وحماسها وتتعلمين منها كل ما هو حديث وجديد. 

2- الصديقة المماثلة  : لها نفس تخصصك أو لها نفس اهتماتك أو تسكن في نفسك شارعك ،هذه الصديقة التي تعيش حياة مماثلة لحياتك هي الوحيدة القادرة على أن تفهم وجهة نظرك أو أفكارك عندما تحتاجين إلى من تشكين له همومك . 

3- الصديقة الحكيمة  : صديقة تشعرين أنها لديها خبرة في امور كثيرة ، ووجودها في حياتك يشعرك بالأمان ،فعند أي معضله ستجدين من يمد لك يد العون بالمشورة والنصيحة .

4- الصديقة المرحة  : تنسيك ، عندما تتحدثين إليها ، مشاكلك وقلقك فهي قادرة على تخفيف الحزن عنك بل قادرة علي أن تحملك على الأبتسام وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك .

5- الصديقة المعاكسة  : هي صديقة تختلف في كل شي عنك ، فإذا كنت في القسم العلمي فهي بالقسم الأدبي وإذا كنت ميسورة الحال فهي أقل منك .ستعطيك وجهة النظر الأخرى من الحياة بل وتجعلك تشعرين أنه ليس بالضرورة أن ما عند الاخرين الذين يختلفون عنك في كل شي أفضل مما عندك ، بل تدفعك للشعور بالسعادة بما لديك. 

6- الصديقة التاريخية  : شاهد عيان على تقلبات حياتك ،، مدها وجزرها هذه الصديقة قابلتها ربما على مقاعد الدراسة في المرحلة الأبتدائية أو المتوسطة فهي من الصديقات الثمينات ،، احرصي عليها وإن بعدت بينكم المسافات.

----------


## samoora

- الصديقة المماثلة : لها نفس تخصصك أو لها نفس اهتماتك أو تسكن في نفسك شارعك ،هذه الصديقة التي تعيش حياة مماثلة لحياتك هي الوحيدة القادرة على أن تفهم وجهة نظرك أو أفكارك عندما تحتاجين إلى من تشكين له همومك . 

انا :Embarrassment:

----------


## مسار الضوء

رغم ان الموضوع لايخصنااا نحن يامعشر الرجال

                               لكن لايمنع  ان اقدم شكري واعجابي لحروفك العطره


                         تقبل مروري وشكري واعجابي بحروفك

----------


## احلام

فراشة المنتدى samoora 

المتميز دائماً مسار الضوء

شكراً على مروركم ..

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فيروز

4- الصديقة المرحة : تنسيك ، عندما تتحدثين إليها ، مشاكلك وقلقك فهي قادرة على تخفيف الحزن عنك بل قادرة علي أن تحملك على الأبتسام وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك
مشكورة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

4- الصديقة المرحة : تنسيك ، عندما تتحدثين إليها ، مشاكلك وقلقك فهي قادرة على تخفيف الحزن عنك بل قادرة علي أن تحملك على الأبتسام وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك .

----------


## الوسادة

*


3- الصديقة الحكيمة : صديقة تشعرين أنها لديها خبرة في امور كثيرة ، ووجودها في حياتك يشعرك بالأمان ،فعند أي معضله ستجدين من يمد لك يد العون بالمشورة والنصيحة . 


يمكن لأنهم بعتبروني أكبر وحدة بينهم 

*

----------


## &روان&

4- الصديقة المرحة : تنسيك ، عندما تتحدثين إليها ، مشاكلك وقلقك فهي قادرة على تخفيف الحزن عنك بل قادرة علي أن تحملك على الأبتسام وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك .

----------


## shams spring

4- الصديقة المرحة : تنسيك ، عندما تتحدثين إليها ، مشاكلك وقلقك فهي قادرة على تخفيف الحزن عنك بل قادرة علي أن تحملك على الأبتسام وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك .

5- الصديقة المعاكسة : هي صديقة تختلف في كل شي عنك ، فإذا كنت في القسم العلمي فهي بالقسم الأدبي وإذا كنت ميسورة الحال فهي أقل منك .ستعطيك وجهة النظر الأخرى من الحياة بل وتجعلك تشعرين أنه ليس بالضرورة أن ما عند الاخرين الذين يختلفون عنك في كل شي أفضل مما عندك ، بل تدفعك للشعور بالسعادة بما لديك.

----------

